# :: ECS Tuning :: EOS Euro Headlight Switches - New Pricing with FREE SHIPPING !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*European Headlight Switch - $59.95 with Free Shipping !!!*


*European Headlight Switch - With Coming Home (Automatic) - $64.95 with Free Shipping !!!*


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: EOS Euro Headlight Switches - New P ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

looks like a good price!
FYI, I installed the "auto" Euro switch (and _maybe_ change a coding w/VAG COM







), and now I can leave it it "auto" and have all my lights and dash come on and go off automatically.
I do *not* have the auto light *sensors*-- the Eos just always thinks it is "dark enough", and doesn't even produce error codes.
I bought mine from OEMpl.us and I'm happy with it, but this price is a little cheaper, esp. with free shipping.(unless they can match it)
No tools required.
William


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: EOS Euro Headlight Switches - New P ... (kghia)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: EOS Euro Headlight Switches - New P ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Does anyone know if you can turn on the Fog lights while the headlight switch is in the "Auto" position with this switch?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: EOS Euro Headlight Switches - New P ... (solarflare)*

I don't believe you can have the fogs on in the "auto" position, but I'll try to find out. Maybe someone that has the switch can also comment, unfortunately I don't have access to one as they are at the warehouse.


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: EOS Euro Headlight Switches - New P ... (solarflare)*

I have the version that came with the car. It is not possible to turn on the fog lights while the switch is in the Auto position.
Presumably this prevents issues that might arrise if you forget to turn the fog lights off or if it becomes bright and still foggy.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: EOS Euro Headlight Switches - New P ... (Mr Fred Nerk)*

Doesn't make much sense to me. First, isn't the purpose of fog lights to illuminate the road at a lower angle to the road surface to eliminate glare from the higher aimed headlamps? For that to be effective you should be able to turn off your headlights when using fog lights, which we can't do, at least in NA. So these lights are more like driving lights. I do not see why they can not be designed to come on in auto mode. They would most likely shut off with the ignition just like the headlights do now. I like leaving the headlight switch in auto and find it silly to have to turn off auto headlight feature to use the driving lights and then turn it back on after I reach my destination! Maybe the headlight switch can be modified so the knob can be pulled in the auto position?? Anyone that upgraded to the Euro switch feel like dissecting the original?


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: EOS Euro Headlight Switches - New P ... (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_looks like a good price!
FYI, I installed the "auto" Euro switch (and _maybe_ change a coding w/VAG COM







), and now I can leave it it "auto" and have all my lights and dash come on and go off automatically.
I do *not* have the auto light *sensors*-- the Eos just always thinks it is "dark enough", and doesn't even produce error codes.
William

Thanks for this note. I spent the extra few $ and got the auto. Nice at night to have all the lights go out when you turn off the engine!
Also for those of you making the change, and maybe I saw some wrong instructions - but you push the switch in at the OFF position then turn clockwise with it pushed in to the next position and then pull out.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: EOS Euro Headlight Switches - New P ... (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Doesn't make much sense to me. First, isn't the purpose of fog lights to illuminate the road at a lower angle to the road surface to eliminate glare from the higher aimed headlamps? For that to be effective you should be able to turn off your headlights when using fog lights, which we can't do, at least in NA.

You can achieve this with recoding via VAG-COM -- just change the coding so that the fog lights are used as DRLs. This has the effect of turning on the fog lights anytime the headlights are _not on_, as well as when you pull the knob out to turn on fog lights. If you turn the headlights on, via "Auto" position, or just to "On" (2nd and 4th positions on the Euro switch with Auto), then the Eos with this coding sees that lighting requirement is met, and the DRLs (now fogs) do not come on (nor the "DRL" indicator in the dash) I like this method more than coding it to never use DRLs, as I would want anyone driving my Eos to use lights 24/7 (preferably headlights with dash lights too, like "Auto" position) *"Auto" is better than DRL headlights, as it turns on all of your running lights and dash lights too.* I drive all of my VWs with headlights on.
You still can't turn on the fogs in the "Auto" position, which annoys me a little too, but this would give you the ability to turn on fogs only, or running lights and fogs. I prefer to use running lights, instrument lights, and headlights under normal conditions, so I leave mine in "Auto" usually.
I haven't had any times when there was enough fog/mist to need fogs and NOT have headlights on though.
William


_Modified by kghia at 9:50 AM 1-23-2008_


----------

